# General > Book & Author Requests >  Hermann Hesse

## vladoman

I would like to request a book by Hermann Hesse "Steppenwolf". 

Thank you.

----------


## texasparis

I second that request. 8) 

I believe that all of Herman Hesse's writtings should be posted. Apart from 'Steppenwolf', 'Demian' is one of my favourites.

----------


## Admin

unfortunately I've been unable to find those books.

----------


## kristen_007

i would love to see those books added along with "siddhartha"

----------


## Admin

Do you mean "in addition to Siddhartha which is already on the site", or "also add Siddhartha."

http://www.online-literature.com/hesse/

----------


## Sorrowjoy

> unfortunately I've been unable to find those books.


What do you mean "find". Should be no problem to find an English version of "Steppenwolf". If so, I may ask some people from a highly recommendable *HH forum* I know of.

----------


## Admin

I don't actually type all of these books in. Primarily I get raw text files from places like project gutenberg (http://www.promo.net/pg) I then database them into chapters and make them searchable.

So unless I can find an already typed/scanned copy, I can't post it.

----------


## RobNot

Demian's the best of them all.

----------


## bazarov

Where could I find Griboyedov??

----------


## Logos

Hesse's _Siddhartha_ still appears to be only extext available at this time.

----------

